# St Davids Bay area, Pembrokeshire



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

A friend of ours (not on the internet), has asked Rita and I if we know of any nice safe wild camping spots in the St Davids area of Pembrokeshire, West Wales. She specifically mentioned St Davids Bay.

We can't help her, but we thought that someone on here might be able to pass on some info on wild camping spots. If anyone can help, both we and she would be grateful.

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Jock,
At a quess I'd say Tricia (Tokkalosh) would be a good bet.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

moblee said:


> Hello Jock,
> At a quess I'd say Tricia (Tokkalosh) would be a good bet.


Cheers Phil,

I'll ask her. I have just noticed from Autoroute 2007, that it would appear to be St Brides bay, and not St Davids Bay. 

Jock.


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

There are good parking areas at whitesands and newgale beach, but I'm not sure about overnight parking there. I think people on this site have mentioned a lay by outside Fishguard on the newport rd that is often used for wildcamping. There is a small car park at Porthclais outside St Davids which is very quiet and out of the way, and there are often quite a few motorhomes at Aberieddi beach (this would be a fab spot to spend the night!) Porthgain village has a great pub "The sloop", and a fairly large village green where it might well be possible to park up overnight.
I would feel safe camping out in most places down here. Despite warnings my mum regularly leaves her car unlocked with the keys in (I'm not recommending this!)
Don't know if this helps, am looking forward to a trip there myself in a few weeks,
Sally


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallym said:


> There are good parking areas at whitesands and newgale beach, but I'm not sure about overnight parking there. I think people on this site have mentioned a lay by outside Fishguard on the newport rd that is often used for wildcamping. There is a small car park at Porthclais outside St Davids which is very quiet and out of the way, and there are often quite a few motorhomes at Aberieddi beach (this would be a fab spot to spend the night!) Porthgain village has a great pub "The sloop", and a fairly large village green where it might well be possible to park up overnight.
> I would feel safe camping out in most places down here. Despite warnings my mum regularly leaves her car unlocked with the keys in (I'm not recommending this!)
> Don't know if this helps, am looking forward to a trip there myself in a few weeks,
> Sally


Hi Sally,

Many thanks for the info. I'll make notes, and pass on them on.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Henrysmum (Apr 14, 2009)

*Wild camping at St Davids Pembrokeshire*

Hi from a Pembrokeshire based motorhomer. 
There are no wild camping spots near St David as it is in the National Park and they are positively discouraged. There is the possibility of parking next to Newgale beach on the car park there but I think they are soon to put restrictions on that as well. 
All is not lost though. The Caravan Club have a lovely site at St Davids within walking distance of Whitesands Bay. Tends to book up quite quickly for the summer months but even though we only live 20 miles away we go there regularly.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The St Davids site is marvelous. At the end of it is a hill. If you can't see the hill its raining and if you can see it is about to rain.

Pembrokeshire is a great county. If it wasn't for the weather it would be one of the best places in the UK.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a CL just Outside St Davids.
Mrs Davies Treginnis Uchaf Farm.
01437 720234
I have stayed there a number of times and the view is unsurpassed. £7 a night you can't go wrong.
Peter.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a CL just Outside St Davids.
Mrs Davies Treginnis Uchaf Farm.
01437 720234
I have stayed there a number of times and the view is unsurpassed. £7 a night you can't go wrong.
Peter.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We go here: http://www.celtic-camping.co.uk/
sshh, don't tell anyone.
Gary


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Depending on the size of your friends MH, one spot that might be worth a try is just outside St.David's down a narrow lane that leads to the St. Non's Retreat centre (along the High Street towards the cathedral, stay left at the triangular junction, past the Farmers Arm, first left then carry on along the hedged lane, past the country hotel (can't remember what its called) and you eventually arrive at the Retreat Centre.

Those grounds are private, but there is a parking bay immediately outside the gate with room for half a dozen cars (I've often seen VW campers down there). The lane *is* narrow with at least one set of gateposts and a cattle grid so nothing too big will get down. I don't know what overnight restrictions might apply, but you are the end of the road at the top of the slope down to the cliff top and Pembrokeshire Coast Path. Fantastic spot.

Mike


----------

